# new book by a friend of mine



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is a link to a new book by a friend of mine (http://www.maryellengroup.com/). I have read portions of this book and all of his Dispensationalism: A Biblical Examination. The author, J. Patrick Griffin, Jr., writes in a very irenic style.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 5, 2006)

So what eschatology position does he hold anyway?


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 5, 2006)

Amillennial, of course.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> Amillennial, of course.



The Kim Riddlebarger Amillennialist or more of the idealist Amillennialist?


----------



## gregbed (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> ...


Could you give me a short explanation of the difference. I'm an ex-dispensational in search of an eschatology. I read something by Vern Poythress (I think it was part of his reply to criticisms of his book "Understanding Dispensationalists") in which he said something to the effect of "I just think of myself as an optimistic premillenialist, it's so good it just goes on forever". Is Riddlebarger's amillenialism like Poythress' (i.e, very corporeal, physical)?


----------

